# New Audi RS6 takes the fight to the BMW M5 and E63 AMG



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Audi is preparing to take on the latest BMW M5 and soon-to-be-revised Mercedes E63 AMG with an all-new Audi RS6. Power will come from an uprated version of the new twin-turbo 4.0-litre V8 from the S6, S7 and S8.

The new force-fed V8 replaces the naturally aspirated 5.0-litre V10 of its predecessor. Developed with Bentley, it kicks out a nominal 513bhp in the S8.

However, detailed changes, including added turbocharger boost pressure, are said to liberate a further 59bhp, taking it to 572bhp - the same output as the old V10 and well beyond the 414bhp of the S6 saloon and Avant. Torque is also set to climb beyond the 479lb ft of the S8. One Audi insider told Autocar that it'll be more than 516lb ft.

The RS6's power will eclipse both the 552bhp of the M5 and the maximum 549bhp available with the current E63 AMG.

Read more about the Audi RS6

Looks like the BMW M5 is going to end up in a three way street fight as Audi and Mercedes turn up the heat, and the power. Do you think the M5 will be able to hold it's own against the RS5 and the E63 AMG?


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

:thumbup:

I love the fact that they are showing an RS6 Avant! What better car than one that can tear up the street or track, carry 5 people to a posh night out on the town, and haul more stuff home from Costco or Home Depot than a good number of "crossovers" or even SUVs. Too bad stupid Americans can't realize that and instead insist on said crossovers and SUVs.


----------

